# KA dough hook



## subfuscpersona (Jan 27, 2006)

A friend lent me a KA K5-SS while mine was being repaired. What's with the dough hook? Its about 1-1/2" shorter than my old one. Even with 3 lbs of dough in the bowl it couldn't knead it properly. (My old dough hook is long enough to go to the bottom of the bowl). Maybe they've fixed this in later models?


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 27, 2006)

I am not sure which dough hook you are referring to the plastic one or the metal one.  The metal one looks sturdy. 

I have a Kitchen Aid mixer and my dough hook is the plastic one.  It is not that great.  It does go all the way to the bottom but I am not completely satisfied with the results.  

I use mine only once in a while and it is normally to just bring a good amount of dough together.  Once it comes a little bit together I use my hands to knead it.  

I am only satisfied with the results if I knead dough with my hands.  The KA mixer is there to get the process started.  I like the wire and whisk attachments they have better than the dough one.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 27, 2006)

Is your bowl the same size as your friend's?

KA K5SS uses a 5 quart bowl and appears as though the plastic hook is standard equipment.

Does yours use a 6 quart bowl?


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 27, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Is your bowl the same size as your friend's?
> 
> KA K5SS uses a 5 quart bowl and appears as though the plastic hook is standard equipment.
> 
> Does yours use a 6 quart bowl?


Yes - I'm using the 5-qt bowl that came with the KA K5S (my friend lent me the bowl and the standard attachments that came with that mixer when she purchased it) - the white-coated dough hook also came with the K5-SS. The uncoated dough hook is from my KA K5-A which also uses a 5-qt bowl. That dough hook fits the K5-SS but it extends to the bottom of the bowl and mixes dough just fine.

I know the K5-SS is an older model but it was popular in its day. The shorter dough hook is sturdy, as it is made of heavy metal with a white coating but I can't understand why it is so short. It just doesn't reach far enough into the dough to knead it properly.


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Feb 7, 2006)

It is the wrong hook. The coated hook looks like it goes to a 4.5 qt and/or 5qt lift head model, not a 5 qt lift bowl

Looking on KA's website, that appears to be the case.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 7, 2006)

There are obviously different sizes.


----------

